# Sergeant John LaRose



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*John C. LaRose*

Pennsylvania State Police, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Monday, July 1, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 50
*Tour:* 23 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 7/1/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
Sergeant John LaRose was killed in a vehicle crash when his patrol car collided with another vehicle on Route 120 in Lumber Township, Pennsylvania, while traveling between Emporium and Muncy.

He was travelling on a curved portion of roadway when his vehicle lost traction due to wet conditions. The vehicle crossed the center line and struck another oncoming car. Sergeant LaRose was killed in the crash while the two occupants of the other vehicle were injured.

Sergeant LaRose was a U.S. Air Force veteran and had served with the Pennsylvania State Police for 23 years where he served as station commander of the Emporium barracks. He is survived by his wife and four children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Frank Noonan
Pennsylvania State Police
1800 Elmerton Avenue
Harrisburg, PA 17110

Phone: (717) 783-5599

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21797-sergeant-john-c-larose#ixzz2Y28J50Qk


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

R.I.P. Sergeant LaRose


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant LaRose


----------

